# What Battery ?



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Probable the most raised subject on here is batteries. I notice some seek guidance on gels others on lead acid. I think gels are expensive, unreliable and there is no technical reason to use them. On the other hand they are low maintenance. What do you use and why?

peedee


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

peedee said:


> Probable the most raised subject on here is batteries. I notice some seek guidance on gels others on lead acid. I think gels are expensive, unreliable and there is no technical reason to use them. On the other hand they are low maintenance. What do you use and why?
> 
> peedee


Low maintenance could be considerd by many to be a good technical reason


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,

Elecsols for me, (carbon fibre type for now). 

With their new "calcium calcium" technology and being completely sealed, they will be very low maintenance. I'll be keeping an eye on users opinions and results, ready for renewal time.

Jock.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

The degree of low maintenance or not is little to do with battery construction and everything to do with the charging regime. My wets are hammered charging and discharging and haven't needed a drop of water for 3.5 years. I now look at them every year, whether or not needed. How low is low? 

I agree there is no advantage to gels for motorhomes, provided one is happy to put a tube to vent wets if kept inside. If you are not you can get wets with recombinant valves anyway. Gels are more about marketing to extract more customer £ than any technical advantage.

Dave


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

Inspecting them once a year is still maintenance (On Condition Maintenance).

The topping up, if necessary, may be a small additional effort compared to preparing the batteries for inspection if it involves disconnecting and removing the batteries to gain access.

I agree there are many 'handy sorts' that have vans and, for them, wet is definitely the way to go but there are some who are not 'handy' and are willing to pay the extra to have "maintenance free".
For these people, gels are worth considering.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Gel because they were there when I bought the van. However, as they seem to failed (yesterday) I guess it's over the Mr Elecsol for replacements. As the batteries are fitted internally, I have been a bit concerned about gassing, but it's time to get the drill out and fit venting tubes.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

peedee said:


> I think gels are expensive, unreliable and there is no technical reason to use them. On the other hand they are low maintenance. What do you use and why?


Lead-acid.

Why? Well I would not say gel batteries are less reliable. But they are more expensive and have absolutely no advantage over wet batteries.

And "low-maintenance" actually only means that you can't do maintenance should they need it.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Elecsols now have recombinant valves. But I think the facility for vent tubes as well if you want belt and braces


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

I've just changed from (defunct) Gels to Elecsol. From my own research it appears that you get more battery capacity size for size with lead acid. The Elecsol I bought is sealed. There are no user accessible caps to top up the electrolyte. There is however a sight glass built into the top & the level can be monitored from there :? No sign of a vent tube stub for venting to the atmosphere either. 

Elecsol's warranty lasts 5 years if you remember to send back the registration card. I wonder how many people forget to do this. 

Dave.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Have 2 Elecsols 110 a/h Had them for 1 year and no complaints.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"No sign of a vent tube stub for venting to the atmosphere either. "

Dave,

These latest type with recombinant valve caps still have a vent tube ability according to these pics:


















Dave


----------



## 109334 (Jan 20, 2008)

we have just put a lead-acid battery on and it says it is maintenance free and also does not have a vent pipe fitted to it , is that a problem..


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

My electrosol just has rectangular slots in side of top where I was expecting vent holes but they are blind holes for prising the tops off.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

jonnyro said:


> we have just put a lead-acid battery on and it says it is maintenance free and also does not have a vent pipe fitted to it , is that a problem..


It should have vent tubes unless its in a sealed but externally vented battery enclosure.


----------



## 109334 (Jan 20, 2008)

no frank its under the passenger seat , i did ask several people and suppliers and they said it would be ok because its a sealed battery.....


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

OK, I've just called Elecsol after hunting for any possible place to fit a vent tube. No venting required whatsoever & no means supplied on the 270 Ah/hr to fit a vent tube. IE a barbed fitting.

I think some of the information currently on the Elecsol webby is out of date & predates the Calcium Calcium batteries that they now sell. 

D.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Elecsol are extremely expensive, 3 times the price of an equivalent lead acid.
The cost of one Elecsol would buy 12 to 15 years of use with lead acid batteries! They also claim to be lighter, true, but 1Kgm lighter than an equivalent lead acid! So where is the value? Do they really have 3 times the life of lead acid? Anyone used one for 12 years?

peedee


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

I had 2 x 110 ahs from A B Butts about 5 years ago when i had the solar fitted and although they are still going strong i will replace them in the next 2-3 months with lead acid again. At £35 each for a 110 ah theres no comparison. If gells etc never failed then thats another matter but they seem to be just as unreliable as LAs. I can replce the LA 2- 3 times for the price of a gell.

Phill


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

An observation which as it is unconfirmed may well be wrong : I often hear of folk that have gel batteries having a sudden loss of power .. the battery fails suddenly... yesterday it was working ...today nowt! 

In my experience a wet lead acid battery can fail in this way but more often than not it is a gradual process giving you lots of notice that it is failing and replacement is due ... signs such as not holding a charge or one cell showing a loss of electrolyte are often the tell tale.

I prefer to use good quality but cheap wet lead acid batteries over gel types and the "needs maintenance" aspect of the wet battery is not a problem for me ... in fact it can be, if done regularly and properly, a plus feature. Knowing that the electrolyte level is stable, that the hydrometer shows a regular density between the cells and the charged voltage is as it should be confirms to me that the battery is good for my next few trips away.

Mike


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

drcotts said:


> . . At £35 each for a 110 ah theres no comparison. . . Phill


I wish I could find them at those prices, the best I could find was £69.99 inc VAT for Bosch 110Ah leisure batteries at a branch of CESuk.com


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Bosch are quite expensive batteries. I got my 85APH ones from JR Leisure
at one of the shows. £25 each. 110APH cannot be much more?

peedee


----------



## 109334 (Jan 20, 2008)

when i was looking to replace our leisure battery a supplier told me that one of the main reasons they use gell batteries was in case of accidents and the battery was inside your van , acid spilling , and that they are used more on mpv's ......


----------



## MikeyB (Jun 20, 2005)

*Battery type*

Spillage risk is a con. In a boat or jet ski etc yes, but how many times have you seen a MH on it's side? Gel batteries were designed to be used in "vehicles" like that which were commonly at risk of being inverted. They offer no other worthwhile advantages. Maintenance free, sealed (no gassing or leakage problems, no vent required,) lead acid batteries are readily available, bought my 2x120AHr from Phoenix Batteries at the Malvern Show, nearly 3 yrs ago. Still going strong, and not touched them yet. Still, if you feel safer with your own choice of battery, maybe you don't mind spending over the odds.
Mike.


----------



## pnewbery (Sep 10, 2007)

2 x 85AH gels.

But that is only because they were supplied with the vehicle. I've not been terribly happy with their performance so far. Charge just seems to disappear for no reason. When it comes round to replacing them it will be LAs for me. Far cheaper and no difference in performance. Must remember to tell the Schaudt panel when I do tho!


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

I have two lead acid batts.They were not my choice,they just came with the van when I bought it.  16 months old and seem to be doing well. 8)


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Our lead acid batteries have been in our van for 4 years & 10 months with no problems, and have only been topped up once a year. We have been fulltiming for over 2 years and the constant use seems to keep them in good health and not left to go flat.

steve & ann. --------------- teensvan.


----------

